# husband wont let my family see the kids



## sindy (Mar 21, 2010)

hi im new here and i just wanted to get some advice. Basically whats happened is my husband and my family have had a big argument. My parent were to blame mainly for this but they want to sort things out and apoligise but my husband dosent want to speak to them or sort things out. He has stopped the kids from visiting my family and them visiting my kids. my family love my kids, he is also hurting me by doing this. I dont know what to do. Also hes threatened that if i take the kids away from him without hos permission i`ll be sorry.

any advice would be great


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

what did your parents do? have you asked him what would help him feel OK taking them to see your parents?


----------

